# IronMan Mk6 test shot.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

IronMan Mk6 test shot.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I like the new pose, nice build up Yasutoshi!!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Huge improvement over the previous version. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Infinitely better pose to the original kit that came out. Nice paint job too Yasutoshi!

Thanks for posting the pictures for us.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope some day they'll do a flying pose too. Maybe next movie?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

At last they got the right idea.A good pose is a must for a kit.Great details in the kit.Excellent paint job by the way.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Definitely the one to light. Very beautiful build up, as usual!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A cool new kit and an excellent paint job; well done Yasutoshi!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Great job! However, the pose makes me think of the 60's song, "Stop! In the Name of Love..."

Larry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

LGFugate said:


> Great job! However, the pose makes me think of the 60's song, "Stop! In the Name of Love..."
> 
> Larry


:tongue:


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Really nice mods, repositioning & excellent paint.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Very nice, love the pose.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I just hope I don't build it wrong.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I just hope I don't build it wrong.


No worries. Stark is on a continual path of self-discovery and this newest armor is particularly "empowering". Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I just hope I don't build it wrong.


FABulous!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I just hope I don't build it wrong.


OMG!!!:lol:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Funny man Mike! LOL.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is the pose they should have used on the first model.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

LGFugate said:


> Great job! However, the pose makes me think of the 60's song, "Stop! In the Name of Love..."
> 
> Larry


Ye gods! you read my mind.
:thumbsup:
First thing that came to mind when I looked at this figure.
LB


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

parts pit mike said:


> i just hope i don't build it wrong.


lmao!!!
well, he could always say " I was drunk!"


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> Great job! However, the pose makes me think of the 60's song, "Stop! In the Name of Love..."
> 
> Larry


And if Iron Man lifts that hand and tells you to stop, it's probably in your best interest to do so! Build looks great. Much more animated this time around too.


----------

